# George Soros: Investors in Xi’s China face a rude awakening



## Purple (30 Aug 2021)

Georgie is warning investors about China and the attitude of Xi and the Party to private investment. Is he right?


----------



## Baby boomer (30 Aug 2021)

Purple said:


> Georgie is warning investors about China and the attitude of Xi and the Party to private investment. Is he right?


Yes.  Surprised it took this long for the penny to drop.


----------

